# Hurricane Lake 5/7/2011



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Went to Hurricane this morning. It was the first time I've ever been there. Put in at the primitive campground at 6:30 and came out at 11:30. 

We started out fishing shallow with topwater and trick worms, but moved to the tree tops and deeper water after having no bites. Caught 2 fish on two back to back throws with a green pumpkin trick worm in 11 foot of water and didn't have another bite....

Maybe some of you that fish it often can help me out....how in the world do you fish it when you can see the bottom in 9 foot of water??? They see you coming from a mile away. I went through the box this morning and chunked everything as far away from the boat as I could, but just couldn't get one to bite. I took some worms and crickets hoping to get on some bream too, but I know we didn't have a chance with the clear water.

Overall, I never saw anyone pull a single fish in the boat. We did talk to a guy at the launch that caught 2 on shiners, but that was it....

How do ya'll fish it when the water is that clear?


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

This time of the year (post spawn) can be difficult on any clearer water place. Bets to use long cat with the most natural looking baits possible--hence the live shiners. If using artificial, I think getting a reaction bite is best for this situation. Run some something by them that looks sort of natural (match the hatch) and see if they hit. But if they get a look at it, and know it's not real, then good luck. Let's see what the other guys say. By the way, was your Trick Worm weighted or unweighted? 

KsB


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I may be going to Lake Victor in Holmes County next week. It's the same type as Hurricane. Water is very clear. Might change our minds and go to the river at Cowford.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Kick Some Bass said:


> This time of the year (post spawn) can be difficult on any clearer water place. Bets to use long cat with the most natural looking baits possible--hence the live shiners. If using artificial, I think getting a reaction bite is best for this situation. Run some something by them that looks sort of natural (match the hatch) and see if they hit. But if they get a look at it, and know it's not real, then good luck. Let's see what the other guys say. By the way, was your Trick Worm weighted or unweighted?
> 
> KsB



The trick worm was unweighted. They both hit it on the way down, so I thought they were probably liking the way it was falling. But, after throwing another 6 colors, and not getting a bite, I wasn't so sure...lol

I did throw a good assortment of crankbaits, rattle traps, and swim baits hoping to mimick shad/bream, with no luck.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Good deal. Love those unweighted Trick Worms. 

KsB


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Junebug trickworm is normally a pretty good color up tight to the bank along with a watermelon seed lizard. Good report though.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> I may be going to Lake Victor in Holmes County next week. It's the same type as Hurricane. Water is very clear. Might change our minds and go to the river at Cowford.


I fished there the beginning of last week for a few days. the first two days i bass fished with success so poor i'm ashamed to admit. The second day i put a trot line out in the "channel" which was 20' deep with dead shad and left it all day and night and got skunked. the third day i bream fished and the bite was a whole lot better than bass fishing. Hope you have better luck! :yes:


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> I fished there the beginning of last week for a few days. the first two days i bass fished with success so poor i'm ashamed to admit. The second day i put a trot line out in the "channel" which was 20' deep with dead shad and left it all day and night and got skunked. the third day i bream fished and the bite was a whole lot better than bass fishing. Hope you have better luck! :yes:


How did you bream fish? We started out with cane poles and then ended up putting a cork on our reels to get it as far from the boat as possible....

I don't know, maybe it was just an off day :no:


----------



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

Fish a crankbait or a topwater swimming fluke really fast. I mean burning it by them, like a bait fish running from something. Long cast and flourocarbon are must haves. if they strike at it and miss, have a trick worm or a senko unweighted wacky rig and throw it at the sme spot immediately.....most of the times it will be a reaction strike.....David


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

I fished there 2 weeks ago and caught 26. I used a green Gary yamamoto 5" senko rigged weightless and wacky up in the shallows. Throw up to the grass and work back. I caught a few in the deeper water around the dead heads. Throw the senko near one and let it sink for a few seconds. Most bites came on the drop.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

at victor i was using worms around the docks up shallow....we tried all the oyster beds, but they just weren't there


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Bassfisher17 said:


> I fished there 2 weeks ago and caught 26. I used a green Gary yamamoto 5" senko rigged weightless and wacky up in the shallows. Throw up to the grass and work back. I caught a few in the deeper water around the dead heads. Throw the senko near one and let it sink for a few seconds. Most bites came on the drop.


I agree except I like to use a watermelon seed (green) fluke. rig it weightless and let flutter down.If you see a stump throw at it and allow to flutter down right next to it. the closer the better. I prefer the fluke because the design allows for a flutter as it falls, resembling a dying minnow. If no hit, pick up slowly and then allow to flutter back down again. watch your line close for the run. As you pick it up SLOW, if you feel ANY tension, stop and watch for the run. This is a slow and light touch finesse fishing method but VERY successful:thumbsup:

like so but again....try it weightless


----------



## cbrash (Feb 22, 2011)

When you are fishing the senko wacky, what size/kind of hook do you use?


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

I use a Gamakatsu size 2/0 G Lock Worm Hook. I have tried several types of hooks, this one has worked best.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

For a regular size Senko, have you found that a 2/0 is too small of a hook? I'm thinking the hook bend should reach at least down to the bump in the middle of the bait.

KsB


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

I use the 2/0 when I am fishing the Senko Wacky.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Got it. Do you use an O ring, or go straight in the bait. 

KsB


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

I go straight in. I get most of my hits on the drop. I always use the Yamamoto brand even though they are more expensive. I find that they sink better than other brands of senkos. If I were to give a comparison, the Yamamoto senko out-fishes any other brand at least 3 to 1.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

I am in agreement with the Senko. But The cost so much and tear easy. I am using them now and will wacky rig them, but use an O ring. 

KsB


----------



## cbrash (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

I definitely agree with you about the expense and how easily they tear. I will have to try the O ring. Let me know how it works.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

You can use one of the O ring tools, but I just slide it on up to about the middle. I then place the hook under the O ring and not through the bait, just looped under the O ring. So when the fish hits it, the hook just goes into the jaw and the bait just dangles there. The only beating the bait gets is from the banging on cover and thrashing against the Bass' mouth. So you do see a bit of damage, but not rips in the bait. 

KsB


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for the tip. I will give it a try.


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

In my experience, Hurricane has been hit or miss. There is a lot of pressure on weekends and sometimes you will have better luck in mid week. The times I have done the best at Hurricane have come using weightless flukes on 5/0 EWG hooks. Shad raps, topwaters, and weightless trick worms work well at certain times, but the fluke or senko is always probably the best bet (as was stated by previous posts).

You may want to try Hurricane at night too. I have had some nights out there where you catch 10+ an hour. The fish are generally small, but you will occasionally catch a 3+. Even if you arent catching fish it is still nice at night on Hurricane with no light pollution...


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

fwbdave said:


> Fish a crankbait or a topwater swimming fluke really fast. I mean burning it by them, like a bait fish running from something. Long cast and flourocarbon are must haves. if they strike at it and miss, have a trick worm or a senko unweighted wacky rig and throw it at the sme spot immediately.....most of the times it will be a reaction strike.....David


I normally use a naked swimmer instead of a fluke and they will knock fire out of it. Your right it is a reaction bite. :thumbup:


----------

